# Someone tell this guy he doesnt own a civic!!!!!



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

:lol:

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3336011


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

That's hideous.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

That would look gay on any car. Remids me of that nasty looking Nascar eddition Monti Carlo lol


----------



## Villain (Sep 22, 2009)

06SixOhGoat said:


> :lol:
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3336011


Looking at the blasphamy that was done to the poor Goat made me want to go take a heavy dump!


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I thought I was the only one that had to take a crap after seeing something like that...


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

the thing is ... im sure its completely stock.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I suppose it could be worse, there could be a huge aluminum wing on the back, or the front.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

06SixOhGoat said:


> :lol:
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3336011


Thats not bad, I've seen worse. To each his/her own.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Jegs? Seriously? Why not go the extra mile and put Flowmaster, K&N, and SummitRacing.com stickers on too? Because you're hard sh1t when you order your aftermarket stuff from a catalog, you know.


----------



## speedfeed (May 16, 2010)

haha, it's great to pay money to advertise for places, why doesn't he just get an advertising vinyl wrap


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

What do you expect from a guy named Abdullah??


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

68greengoat said:


> What do you expect from a guy named Abdullah??


To either play basketball for $20+ million a year or kill our soldiers with a roadside bomb.:willy:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Ya like stickers/decals, here's a couple pics of my ghetto work van. I won't put decals on my other cars, well, Power Tour decals are cool, but besides that none. So, I got this thing and it was a blank slate, now it is stupid looking, but I actually get alot of compliments from the weirdest people. I think it's funny. I had a 2" checkered flag pin stripe on it, but it looked like a taxi.. Guys ask me if it's fast, and what did I do to it, I say, I put stickers on it, no, it's not fast, lol.. I have a set of American racing rims that I may put on it with radial TA's, and I want zoomy exhaust for it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

lmao!! No way, gotta keep the stock no-thrills rims!!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The windows are painted over?:confused


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> The windows are painted over?:confused


Previous owner was putting business graphics on it. They sanded the windows, put a adhearing material on them and painted the van BMW blue--ugly, $1000. It was for a mobile detailer, it was his 2nd van. Times got tight and I got lucky and bought it for $1200 on ebay, 10 miles from my house. Had 2 pressure washers and 2 50 gallon water tanks with it. This is the van from "what is the sludge" link. It's a 93 with 195K miles, no rust, all bolts come right off, no surface rust at all. I put 35K on the van since last Aug.
I def need more stickers..


----------



## wwhozhot (Jun 11, 2010)

Deff. differant jeg's should kick him some parts or something, personally i like a small 1 off decal on the bottom center of back window...the whole car though?????????? some people are funny and like to stand out like a turd in a punch bowl


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*should be against the law!*

Alott of the import guys around here Decal up their cars, but, they also get money for promoting the company, for on road advertising.
But, still you would have to pay me an awful lot of money to Decal up my GTO like this, second thought, no, I wouldn;t do it!
And yea, i bet its all stock, besides the cost of decals!


----------

